# My Ratties cage



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

Just wanted to share my set up They are my first ratties (Butwont be my last!) So i just wanted to get some feed back; its not completely finished yet i'm still waiting on a package from the little pet warehouse but they totally love it  especially as they were living in a 40 gallon single story tank before i adopted them.

My 3 boys are roughly 2 years old and little sweethearts! I have the ramps in as Gandalf sometimes struggles to climb up and down.

What they have:
CoCo Rat cage 100cm x 70cm x 54cm
Back-2-Nature litter
Litter tray
Brick to hold tray in the coner
2 Lino'd (wipe clean) wooden shelves + bare ramps
"Bordem breaker" cargo net
"Workout" Rat rope
SnakShak log
Loofah nut 'n' gnaw chew
Plastic rat tube
crinkle tube
3x Pets at home Cat rattle roller toys
small crinkly mouse toy
Double ferret hammock 
Single rattie hammock
And of course nugget food/veggies and water ^^


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

What cute boys and what a nice little set up you have there!


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Your light colored one looks exactly like one of mine, I thought for a second I was looking at a picture of my own rat! Got the same languid expression too


----------



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you! 

Gandalf is so chilled out its crazy :3!


----------

